#  Krankheiten >   Schleim am After nach Stuhlgang >

## Nalesa_28

Hallo, 
wollte mal fragen was dies sein kann. 
Nach dem Stuhlgang seit ca. 2- 3 Tagen und abwischen hab ich öfters Schleim auf dem WC Papier und was mir noch aufgefallen ist das kleine Schleimtropfen im Kot und am WC Papier sind und die sehen aus wie durchsichtige Reiskörner. 
Letzte Woche hatte ich eine Stuhlprobe abgeben müssen wegen ständigem Durchfall, aber da war noch nichts des gleichen. Stuhlprobe war unauffällig. 
Am  18.08.09 habe ich Voruntersuchung zur Darmspiegelung die dann am 28.08.2009 sein wird. 
Gibt es eine alternative zu dem komischen Salzzeug was man zur abführung trinken muss ? Ich bekomme jetzt schon Brechreiz wenn ich nur daran denken muss diese 4 Liter zu trinken. 
Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen, würde mich sehr freuen.
Herzlichen Dank im vorraus.
LG Nadine  :Smiley:

----------


## Silke Uhlendahl

Ah gefunden deinen thread :-) 
Ja es gibt eine Alternative:* Prepacol* (kleines Fläschchen mit Lösung plus 4 Tabletten)
besprich das doch mitdeinem Arzt oder *Moviprep* (ist zum Auflösen, schmeckt aber nach Orange) 
Du sollst doch sicher nicht nur Salzwasser trinken oder?

----------


## Patientenschubser

Was du meinst ist Glaubersalz, das wirkt abführend..... 
Sicherlich sind 4 Liter eine ganze Menge aber die Stoffwechselentprodukte müssen eben raus bevor der Schlauch rein kommt....
Wenn du dir aber vorher schon einredest das es dir schlecht wird von dem Zeug wird es sicherlich auch so sein...
Hier gibt es noch einen Thread in dem das angeschnitten wird. klick mich

----------


## Nalesa_28

Hallo Silke & Patientenschubser, 
danke Euch für die Antwort. 
@ Silke hatte im Januar schonmal eine Darmspieglung im KH, musste dann 4 liter von so einem durchsichtigen etwas dicker als Wasser, salziges Zeug trinken.
Davor habe ich 2 Abführ Tabletten bekommen. 
Die ersten 2 Flaschen durfte ich mit Apfelsaft trinken, was nicht wirklich geholfen hat und morgens um 3 Uhr musste ich nochmals 2 Flaschen trinken.
Ich habe mir die regelrecht runter würgen müssen, aber habe alles wieder erbrochen. 
War zum Glück nicht ganz so schlimm das ich die erbrochen habe, die Spiegelung konnte trotzdem gemacht werden.
Durch die kurze Narkose habe ich auch nichts mitbekommen. 
Das einzige wovor ich Bammel habe ist leider dies Zeug wieder trinken zu müssen.
Der Gedanke allein macht mich schon Wahnsinnig und ich bekomme deswegen Brechreiz. 
Danke für Deinen Tipp, werde das am 18ten direkt mal ansprechen in der Parxis.
Diesmal wird es von einem anderen Arzt gemacht und nicht im KH. 
LG Nadine

----------


## Natalie

Hallo Ihr lieben
Meine Mutter hat ein Problehm und zwar war Sie auf WC und da kam nur Schleim aus den After forher beim Pupen auch was kann das sein was ist los was kann Sie dagegen tuhen?Währe Euch sehr Dankbar wenn Ihr Mir Hälfen könntet.
Gruß Natalie   :s_rose_for_u_cut:

----------

